# Children's Nurse Jenny Downie - Anchor Line



## malkibiggs (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi all - I'm researching my family tree and wonder whether anyone out there remembers my Aunt - Janet McFarlane ( aka Jenny ) Downie who sailed out of Liverpool on the Bombay run with Anchor Line in the 60 / 70's as a children's nurse. I remember her as a tough, heavy smoking Glaswegian and always thought how she treated youngsters at sea!!!! Sadly she passed away in 1994 at the young age of 77.


----------

